# pre contest



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

ok, here goes. i usually keep myself to myself when i'm getting ready for a show, but just for a change, i thought i'd let the musclechat members get an inside look at what goes into prep for a bodybuilding contest. i'll be posting up pictures of myself, and a guy at my gym who's also getting ready to compete, over the next 10 weeks and let you guys see first hand what changes happen in the run up to contest day. unfortunately, i'm already 10 weeks into a 20 week diet, so this won't be a start to finish kind of deal, but there will be plenty of changes between now and show day.

i'll kick it off with my diet, as it is today;

meal 1: 2 scoops build and recover in water

meal 2: 250g turkey breast (pre cooked weight)

200g white rice (cooked weight)

meal 3: same as above

meal 4: same as above

workout

meal 5: 2 scoops build and recover in water with 10g glutamine and 10g creatine added.

meal 6: 250g turkey breast

meal 7: 10 egg whites, 2 egg yolks and roughly half a dozen chopped mushrooms.

supplements not listed are : 3000mg vit c

1500mg calcium

1 x multi vit and multi mineral tab

2 x vit b complex tabs.

20 amino acid capsules taken post workout

i see no point in this exercise if i'm not 100% honest, so i will be.thats the lot. when things change i'll inform you of the changes, and i'll try to get a photo up soon.

Everyone's opinions are welcome. good or bad.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

looks solid...now I just gotta get to pre-competition shape and then I can follow it! 8)


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Why white rice as a pose to brown rice?

Why build and recover as a pose to extreme performance whey?

0 carbs after workout except from build and recover?

Thats a lot of carbs in the morning jesus.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

my body is in a glycogen depleted state more or less constantly. brown or white rice, will do pretty much the same job.

build and recover has the carbs in it i need, that's why i opt for that.

i train around 5pm, so eating carbs late at night just keeps me awake.

my total carbohydrate intake is around 210g per day. that's really not a lot.

i never mentioned my weight. currently 233 lbs.

p.s, you don't have to call me jesus.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

bodyworks said:


> p.s, you don't have to call me jesus.


lol.

i'm intrigued, how will your precomp carb intake change as you get closer the competition? How comes your diet atm is so high carb?

Also, what gear are you running, atm or will you be. And are you taking clen/t3/eca or anything like that, or will you be?

Will you/do you limit/manipulate sodium intake? What about diuretics like lasix?

I lack a lot of knowledge about pre-competition preparation but would raelly like to hear from somebody that knows what they are talking about,.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

hi nick,

The whole point of this thread is to show guys like you, what we do before a show, as i'm sure you'll go down that road one day.

first off, my carb intake is around 310g not 210g as i stated above. (dieting really effects my concentration sorry).

even then, is 310g of carbs a day high ? remember you gotta feed the muscle to keep it.

i'll be updating this thread regularly, so keep checking in to see how it changes.

gear wise, i'll put that in a seperate thread, AFTER the show. i have my reasons for this.

The sodium, diuretics issue will be addressed here, but at this point it's irrelevent. Way too early to cover that topic.

tomorrow is my last cheat meal, and the diet changes on sunday so i'll update it then.

oh yeah, i never mentioned cardio. reason is i haven't started it yet. The bodyfat has been dropping nicely without it to this point, which i'm glad about cos i hate doing it.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

bodyworks said:


> hi nick,
> 
> The whole point of this thread is to show guys like you, what we do before a show, as i'm sure you'll go down that road one day.
> 
> ...


I understand.

So can't shed light on clen/t3 or other fat shedding drugs either atm?

whats your current/target bf%?


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

at the mo, no clen no thyroid drugs, no eph. not needed yet.

bodyfat measurement, don't know. don't have a target % either. just go by the mirror. when i have striated glutes, i know i'm close.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

i've just completed by bulk, i got up to 15 stone 10. I might be taking some of your principles on board to help me rip up, i wont be using any gear or substantial fat burning drugs though. At the moment, i've cut total carbs, i've given up any milk related products (apart from 1 scoop whey and 1 natural yoghurt per day) and peanut butter, and trying to eat a lot of vegetables where before I hardly eat any.

Since doing this, i've shed 10lbs (!!) in under 2 weeks. All the bloat and water that I was holding from all this whey and milk related products has just shed itself and I feel a lot more comfortable existing... (lol).

i'm attributing 2 or 3 of the lbs lost for just sheer reduction in food in my belly, maybe 3 or 4 of the lbs for water, and 2lbs of fat (ok, and perhaps a slight bit of muscle... boohoo.)

Look forward to reading this post regularly as I cut up, to get some pointers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

when do you think you will start the cardio shane? i always end up doing too much and lose muscle.

also what do you do for cardio when you do it?.

i,m gonna enjoy reading this, see how a pro does it.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Boss,

I'm pretty instinctive with things like this. If the bodyfat appears to be coming off, don't do additional cv work. It's not really necessary. I have always found in past experiences, that cardio is needed for me to shift the last 15lbs or so of fat. I'll probably start with 30mins cardio, in the next couple of weeks. 8 weeks out is usually when i add it. i'd usually do 30mins walking on the treadmill at around 3 - 4 mph, first thing in the morning (before breakfast). For me this means 4.45 am. I'll increase it week by week as needed. Last time out, i ended up doing 1hr a.m 1hr p.m every day. I actually find that low impact cv like walking, really helps bring out the detail in my legs. Ironically however, it's only when i stop doing the cv, and my legs fill back out, that they look their best. This holds true for pretty much everyone i've talked to. The cardio works the legs regularly, which brings out details but keeps them flat. When the cv stops, the legs recover, and the muscle can then rest and replenish their glycogen and nitrogen stores. This means, that all cv stops at least one week out.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

ok. here's what's changed. from 10 weeks out the diet looks like this;

meal 1: 75g oats

10 egg whites

2 yolks

meal 2: 200g white rice (cooked weight)

250g turkey (pre cooked weight)

meal 3 : same as above

meal 4 : same as above

meal 5: 100g extreme protein in water

75g oats

meal 6 : 250g turkey (pre cooked weight)

meal 7 : 10 egg whites

2 yolks

Not much change. just a gradual progression towards more whole foods in the diet. The overall values haven't shifted much either, pretty much all that's happened is i've reduced carb intake by 50g or so per day, and elevated protein intake by same amount to compensate.

I'm missing my build and recover though, i gotta say. That really was the nicest tasting thing in my day. But it's no longer about taste.

still no cardio, although ab training started this week. three times a week for the last 10 weeks.

the fat appears to be coming off, though i have felt very tired and run down this week. workouts have still been good, still strong too.

when something else changes, i'll update. thanks.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

white rice shane?.... im surprised mate..i wont go near that stuff pre contest.. you might aswell tip a bowl of sugar down your throat.. :wink:

and wheres ya veg mate???...

and ya e.f.a's??

steve


----------



## damien (Dec 29, 2005)

I find that if you take out the white bun in a Mc chicken sandwich and replace it for a wholemeal bap youll get excellent results. :lol:

Oh, and dont forget to get a diet coke instead of ordinary coke.Works a treat.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

never used brown rice. don't like it. see no need to eat it. i use oats, white rice and some green veg. that's all the carbs i use pre contest. always have.

Don't like mcdonalds either !

Had a fun packed week this week. Had a minor tear in both quads 6 days ago. nothing too serious, just caused some water retention and swelling in the thighs. Seems to have healed more or less. Trained legs tonight and no pain so should be back on track soon.

Am i the only bodybuilder in the country who doesn't use e.f.a's ?

it seems that way. I'm too lazy to bother to be honest.


----------



## damien (Dec 29, 2005)

Ive had a couple of tears in my quads too.Man they are painfull.It took me about 2 years to get the courage to get passed my previous best in squatting when i tore it.Then when i did, i was chuffed to bits.The next week my confidence was up and guess what happened.Yep, pulled it again.Once i reach the 675 mark, its as if my quads just say "you aint going there again".


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello, I was wondering about the lack of veg too. Does it bloat you?

I have a tricky dilema, I am trying to shed another 3 stone( have lost 6 so far) but trying to build muscle too. I feel too saggy when my muscles aren't pumped! I know the skin takes time to adjust, and it does appear to get tighter each month. When I hit the cardio for an hour or 2 a day the weight drops off quickly, but then I lack the energy to do the weights, and visa versa!

Also my carbs tailor right down as the evening approaches, and I have none after 3.30pmish and I find that it keeps me awake! Even after eating masses of veg and egg whites, tuna what ever I can fill up on. Sometimes just a bite of cheese or bread, settles me down.

I know it is near on impossible to lose alot of weight and build muscle at the same time, perhaps I will have to periodise my training?? x


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

bodyworks said:


> never used brown rice. don't like it. see no need to eat it. i use oats, white rice and some green veg. that's all the carbs i use pre contest. always have.
> 
> Don't like mcdonalds either !
> 
> ...


If your carb choice works for you, stick with it...(20 year ago bb used white rice/pasta/potatoes)...

Looking forward to see more recent pics!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

bodyworks.. dont get me wrong mate, im not about to tell you how to diet, no way. your physique speaks for itself mate.. totally awesome !! :wink:

i was just surprised with the white rice and not veg thingy thats all.. 

carb wise i diet on oats, ordinary & sweet potato.. (and chocolate sometimes :twisted: LOL)

protein mainly from fish sources (tuna & salmon)

steve..


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Steve,

why your protein intake mainly from fish? Is it a matter of taste/preference?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hows it going Bodyworks??

i have the same type of thread on the other boards i MOD on it is very popular as it shows to those who don't compete that it takes more than just AAS and a tan to get onstage...

all the best with the diet...

Paul..


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

hi malika

i would say fish constitutes probably 75% of my daily protein (3-4 meals with fish, (tuna or salmon).. :wink:

i do eat chicken or turkey for one meal, then i have scambled eggs (2 yolks, 10 whites) before bed..

i would say yes, i do actually prefer fish as my main protein source..

wot about you malika??? 

steve


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

I have fish at one meal, still have lean steak(will stop in 2 weeks), turkey & egg whites...

We are hijacking BodyWork's thread... :?

Any update Bodywork???


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Paul,

Thanks mate, just got my head down and marching on. Good luck at the britain this year fella ( i take it you'll be there again).

Steve,

Eating fish as the main protein source does work. it helped rach last year get shredded. we've found it doesn't really 'fill' you though.

Malika,

I'm not around here much lately (very little free time, i know you will understand this) but i'm heading in the right direction as far as the diet goes. Really looking forward to seeing the figure line ups at the britain this year. could be a very successful year for you.

i'll continue to update this thread in the coming weeks, and promise to post up one more picture in a few weeks.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bodywork- unfortunatly not mate i am competing this yr without AAS and therfore don't think i can justify competing at the british even if i win my qualifier..i would up against monsters like the flynn guy

just doing the NABBA West and the SPF show this year....


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

bodyworks.. rach was indeed super shredded last year mate.. :shock:

paul.. thanks for that complimant mate.. it would have been a good laugh backstage in southport had you decided to do the show.. will you still be attending to spectate mate??

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Steve....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

how goes the diet Bodyworks??


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

well it's going. now i remember why i only compete every 2 years. hate dieting, hate it. plain and simple. you guys that do this regularly are nuts. as for it's effect on my physique, it seems to be on track. got six and half weeks to go, and reckon i'm about bang on where i wanna be at this point. cardio now up to 1 hour a day, and my feet are sore and blistered. i reckon i'll be MY best ever this year, but will probably walk on stage like john wayne. actually, i'm quite optimistic about the show ( not that you'd guess it) i know the line ups will be good this year from what i've heard about who's competing, and the ladies class looks like being bigger than of late with some new girls competing for the first time, which i'm especially glad about, as i'm one of the biggest fans of the nabba figure class, so really looking forward to show day. Also some fella called steve someone or other is looking good i hear.....

How about you paul ? your show's almost here right ? you confident ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

confident NO unfortunatly not mate i have just been very ill with a flu bug that knocked me down for 4 days it wasn't helped by me not breaking my diet either.

I have prepped for this show without AAS because me and the wife are trying for another child so mentaly it is very very hard even more so than usual.

my first show is 3 weeks this coming sunday am i confident NO will i be ready on the day Hell Yea 

i need to adjust a few things and try not to go down the less is more when it comes to foods my carbs are zero on low carb days at the moment so i cannot see how i can go down any further...but i am sure i will find a way

you can buy walking socks from outdoor centres that have a inner lining this will help with the blisters i used them at the begining of my prep for the same reason and it helped lots.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

pscarb

thats a inspiring move that you are willing to compete without AAS :wink:

what have you found to be the major differences?

and do you feel that you can come anywere near the condition that you acheive with AAS 8)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the biggest 2 diffrences are a mental one and hardness/fullness of the muscle whilst low carbs.

Condition is not acheived by AAS although hardening AAS do make a visible diffrence, as you are probably aware steroids don't burn fat but testosterone does and i have a low test score plus with no synthetic test going in fat loss has been slow.

i aim to be as good as i can be and thats all i can do really...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

all the best to you m8 and thanks for your honesty :lol:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

agreed, good luck


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

paul.. ditto what the others guys have said mate.. big respect to you with not using stuff, but still wanting to stand onstage and be counted !!! :lol:

shane.. glad your on track mate..im looking forward to seeing you on the day at the n.east, and then the week after at the brit.. pound for pound, at your height, your the biggest class 3 in the country mate, and if, as you say your condition is on track, then that WILL be awesome to see.. :shock:

and thanks for the compliment you mentioned above.. yes, im more than happy mate.. things well ontrack.. glutes getting sharper, lower back feathered....and im still having 1 and a half days off diet per week.. will asses this 4 weeks form shows.. :wink:

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steve flynn said:


> yes, im more than happy mate.. things well ontrack.. glutes getting sharper, lower back feathered....and im still having 1 and a half days off diet per week.. will asses this 4 weeks form shows.. :wink:
> 
> steve


[email protected] :twisted:


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

yeah. [email protected]


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Steve, please don't muddle with the other guys heads! It's not fair and will only make their time on the exercise bike even more unpleasant knowing your ready!

I don't think fish is a good enough protein source to reply on to the level you are, due to its poorer amino acid profiles (it varies subject to the breed of fish). I always like, even now, to mix up protein sources to get a better selection of aminos.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

extreme... no bad intensions were meant, not at all.. infact i was only responding to bodyworks comment

"Also some fella called steve someone or other is looking good i hear.."

bodyworks, and pscarb have nothing but the upmost respect from myself, and id like to think that they were firends of mine.. 

and on the fish, yes i eat plenty of it, but daily i also consume chicken and eggs, so i do have a mixture.... i dont go into the nitty gritty of fine detail with regards to macronutrient breakdown !! if it works, then it works...

and it works for me...

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think extreme was playing with ya steve

there is someone up there that just doesn't want me to compete this yr...last week i had a flu bug that knocked me down for 4 days that went on thursday then thursday evening i developed a pretty severe ear infection i a hoping the Anti-Biotics will kick in today so i can get back in the gym tomorrow seeing as i am only 3 weeks away....


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

ok, i know i've been neglecting this thread somewhat, but it's recently hit home how busy i am. had i realised this before i began the diet, i would have booked a ticket for the show and been a spectator as usual. but, that said, i have managed to get through it (almost there) and i'm glad i did. as much as i hate dieting, i love bodybuilding more than anything, and this is necessary if ya wanna be a bodybuilder.

As for my progress, it's coming together right on time ( i hope ). This year had a totally different approach. decided to try it the kevin levrone way, take a lay off, then start the diet and training from day one. it's really a new way for me, and i'm surprised at the effect it has had. My weight today is 10lbs less than day one of my diet. usually, i'd drop that in about 10 days. it's taken me 17 weeks. i'm surprised at my weight, i look much tighter and harder than i'd expected to at this weight, and for this reason i cannot predict with any confidence what i'll weigh on the day. luckily, it doesn't matter.

Currently taking in a whopping 60g of carbs a day, but at this point i'd eat grass if that's what it took, so not complaining. Finding it easier to stay motivated recently, maybe cos i know the show's close or maybe cos i've seen the photo's from the other regional qualifiers and i get to peek at the standard this year. all in all, quite happy with how it's going, but still looking forward to a week of eating after the show.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

nice one shane mate..

look forward to seeing you and rach

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

keep it going shane sounds like things are moving on nicely...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BUMP :becky:


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i kept this thread up to date well didn't i.

thanks chase. if that is really your name ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bodyworks said:


> i kept this thread up to date well didn't i.
> 
> thanks chase. if that is really your name ?


They mainly call me George these days.... :becky:

I wonder if Gee Dubya will be on to complain I'm using his photo...? :becky:


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Tall said:


> They mainly call me George these days.... :becky:
> 
> I wonder if Gee Dubya will be on to complain I'm using his photo...? :becky:


lmfao

"i can't liiiiiiiiiive,if livin' is without youuuuuuu"


----------

